# Cut down by a Nut



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been around here long enough to know to watch what I say. Does that stop me? Short answer: No 
It's one of those things, right? You see something that grabs your attention and you just have to tell your buds, "Hey, I need to get me one of those" or "That looks great, how was it?"
A simple statement or question then opens up an avenue of pure generosity. No one says something like that thinking someone else will actually go outta their way to get it for you. Well, not this group! Gents, I'm warning you now, watch what you say or one day you'll find a box sitting on your front door. 
I'm the latest victim of such an act! A few days ago I noticed that it seemed every cigar posted had that beautiful deep V cut in them. Now, I have been looking at a few V cutters myself lately so that I too could see what all the fuss was about...and to be part of the cool tool club. Well, I slipped up and made mention that I needed to grab one. :doh:  @Hickorynut decided to get me off the fence and onto the playing field by sending me this Colibri V cutter and a few "cutter testers" (sorry, didn't grab a pic of the gars). He even made sure it was in "Tactical Black" so that my cigar consumption increase wouldn't be noticed by the Mrs. 
Thank you Hick, I can't express my gratitude enough for your thoughtfulness!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

You're taking some heavy punishment this week. That's like offering you a hand up then pushing you back down lol. Great work @Hickorynut.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Couldn't believe the Marine dropped his guard......and couldn't pass up a chance to PIF....especially to this guy!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great choice in victim....er i meant target, Nut!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 5, 2018)

Two steps behind ya....I just ordered one last night, can't wait to see what kind of difference it makes.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm starting to assume all y'all down there are a lil nuts


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

The V-cutters are great, nice hit!!!


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

That's awesome!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I just messaged disco yesterday because of his nice looking V cuts and this was the same cutter he told me he was using. About to order one myself. Enjoy the gear bomb! 


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice gesture, nut job!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Awesome bomb! Great hit Hick!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice cutter indeed, from one great BOTL to Another!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Hickorynut is scary generous. Another notch for the Marine!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats Leather - you got the.....errr Hickory ! 
Great cutter, never thought I'd like the v-cut and then I got one of these cutters


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Very cool guesture, on a deserving brother..


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I dont know how I missed this one. Awesome hit Hick! I'm gonna have to track down one of those soon, currently unimpressed with the Xikar VX2.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

